# Won't listen in the backyard



## insomniacl (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have an 8 month old husky who I let out in the backyard to do his business, play, etc. Whenever its time to come back in, he refuses to come in. Treats and food don't really work anymore, usually he just sits out there and stares at me. If I go outside, he'll think we're playing and start the whole 'catch me if you can' game.

How should I start training him to come inside on command? I suppose he might just really prefer it outside, where its cooler.

Thanks guys


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Have you looked into Obedience classes? If you've got a solid Sit or Down command you can use those to go out and attach a leash while you're working on the Come.


----------



## insomniacl (Jul 5, 2008)

He knows how to sit, down and come and usally listens but only on a leash. When hes off leash outside, he wants to bolt around and play.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Dogs don't generalize - meaning to him sit means "sit when inside the house", not "sit everywhere". Or in this case "sit when the leash is on". You will have to retrain it inside, outside, at a friends, wearing different clothes, in the rain - etc. A rule I heard once was 12 times for anything.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

insomniacl said:


> He knows how to sit, down and come and usally listens but only on a leash. When hes off leash outside, he wants to bolt around and play.


I don't like to let a dog get into bad habits such as if I give a command come and dog ignores me and I have no control. The dog becomes immune to command. I never let it get that. I Have a very thin nylon cord 20 ft long dark green so it's hard to see in grass, before I let dog out I clip to collar and just turn him loose, I start this as a young pup but it can be utilized with older dogs also. When I'm ready to start the actual yard work it's simple all I have to do is be patient and never say the come command unless I'm standing on or have a hold of lead. I'm sneaky about I may bend down to tie a shoe lace etc and grab lead etc. or just step on end. You can then call dog and assuming you have done come ground work, dog comes in a reward is given. If play stuff starts it's stopped immediately because you have the control and dog learns that even outside when you say come it's a command and should be adhered to. This is just a rough explanation of a method I use. If dog gets silly I will give a light to medium correction type jerk but pup/dog is on a flat buckle collar and when coming in a reward is given. 
I do have a no nonsense attitude when it comes to recalls, If this program is started young it's very easy on pups.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Why not take your husky out on a leash to do his business? I do that with mine occassionally since I want him to do his business in specific areas only. If he doesn't listen to you, then he hasn't earned the privlidge of using the RR unleashed.

My husky can be very stubborn. I say the command once and if he doesn't listen I go and get him. If he wants to play chase, I walk towards him at an angle so I'm not facing him... even backwards sometimes.

The backyard is like the playgrond is to children who get selective hearing. I remember one thing a trainer told me when I was a little girl: "If you are not training your dog properly, your dog is training you."


----------

